# Nose pigment in Fawn poodles



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi!

my first litter was born 3 days ago.
All healthy 🥰. They are different colorw of fawn. But one puppy has already nose and lip pigment since she was born. Normally it takes a week to develop.

have u had a similair case? And what does it mean in relation to genetics? It is the second puppy. It has been like this since birth.

thank you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooh, congratulations on the litter. We've had a few apricot (that's what we call fawn in North America) breeders here on the forum. I hope one of them chimes in with their experience on how quickly the nose leather darkens to black or brown.


----------



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Ooh, congratulations on the litter. We've had a few apricot (that's what we call fawn in North America) breeders here on the forum. I hope one of them chimes in with their experience on how quickly the nose leather darkens to black or brown.


 Thank u! Yes i am curious if there are more born with pigment and how that turned out 🙃


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

From my experience, I like the nose pigment to be seen as soon as possible. Ones born with black pigment normally keep it for life. The longer it takes for pigment to "come in" the younger the adult dog will begin to develop a "winter" nose eventually losing the dark pigment. For my puppies 1 week is too long.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

farleysd said:


> From my experience, I like the nose pigment to be seen as soon as possible. Ones born with black pigment normally keep it for life. The longer it takes for pigment to "come in" the younger the adult dog will begin to develop a "winter" nose eventually losing the dark pigment. For my puppies 1 week is too long.


I was hoping you'd chime in, Terry.


----------



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

farleysd said:


> From my experience, I like the nose pigment to be seen as soon as possible. Ones born with black pigment normally keep it for life. The longer it takes for pigment to "come in" the younger the adult dog will begin to develop a "winter" nose eventually losing the dark pigment. For my puppies 1 week is too long.


That explains quite a lot actually! Thank you! 😊


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Is this litter out of your cavapoo puppy born in mid January 2021?


----------



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

Looniesense said:


> Is this litter out of your cavapoo puppy born in mid January 2021?


Yes! 😊


----------



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

1 week old, fay is the one with last pigment, only starting to come in yesterday.


----------



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

Update! 2 weeks old. All have black pigment with fay turning in last. Paws pigment is already black, nose coming in slowly now.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Eyes are opening, so cute.


----------

